# Topics > Space >  Spacesuits

## Airicist

The next generation spacesuit - Richard Hammond Builds a Universe: Preview - BBC One 

 Published on Nov 6, 2013




> More about this programme: "Richard Hammond Builds a Planet" . Richard goes to NASA to find out how they plan to travel, and survive, on the planet Mars.

----------

